# Leftover event shirts AND POD



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am doing some work for a foundation that puts on a number of events throughout the year. They currently have a Zazzle site for branding, and order shirts separately for the athletes for each event. 

The big event has not only athlete shirts, but they do a booth for retail merchandise. This lasts 3 days and does quite well (I worked it last weekend and I'm still tired  )

When all is said and done, there a quite a number of shirts left over. All weekend people were asking if things would be "for sale online".

So we'd like to accomplish two things. We'd like to put some of the current leftover shirts & other merchandise online for sale. And we'd like to continue with branding and have a decent representation for the upcoming holiday season.

I've gone through a few pages of posts and it seems like Printfection and Spreadshirt can do what I am looking for.

It would be nice to offer cotton and high-tech fabrics but I have not even crossed that bridge yet. Same with embroidery.

Is there another POD service i should be researching as well?

I suppose the ultimate would be to have an in-house DTG printer and a pad printer. 

TIA,

Diane


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Zazzle or Spreadshirt will not allow you to sell your current inventory on their site.

But both are good choices for new product. Another popular choice is cafepress. They also do DTG.


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks, they have Zazzle and are not too impressed with it. I thought I saw a post saying Spreadshirt would, but I could have been wrong. I didn't go through the individual forums yet.

I know CP uses a smaller print size (unless that has changed in the last year?) so I was staying away from them.

They defininately need to sell current product and we'd like to avoid having two stores, I think that's just too confusing all around.


----------

